# 2020 Cubing Goals / Resolutions



## Zeke Mackay (Nov 23, 2019)

In my normal fashion, I have moved the goals thread farther from the new year than previous years.

This is a thread to set goals you would like to achieve by the end of 2020.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Nov 23, 2019)

3x3: 7.3 global
Get better at big cubes and blind
Help feet not be deleted.
Organize another comp
Go to a big comp and make finals
Go to 10+ comps
45 kinch


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 23, 2019)

Dont feel like doing all events but:
2x2: Sub 1 average
3x3: Sub 7 average
4x4: Sub 30 average
5x5: Sub 1 average
get better at 6 and 7
OH: Sub 13 average
Mega: Sub 50 average
Skewb: Sub 3 average
BLD: Sub 1 single


----------



## EJCubed (Nov 23, 2019)

2x2- Finish EG, SR
3x3- Finish OLL, Average sub 10
4x4- Average sub 45
5-7- get a heck of a lot better
Skewb- Learn advanced, become sub 4
Pyra- Practice a bunch, become sub 3, SR2 (can’t get SR b/c of John Gaynor lol)
Mega- don’t care
Get better at 3BLD and learn 4BLD as well as multi
Squan- global sub 15

That’s a lot, all are pretty doable though


----------



## asacuber (Nov 23, 2019)

WACWCA said:


> *2x2: Sub 1 average*


hype


----------



## ElephantCuber (Nov 23, 2019)

get sub 6.5 on clock


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Nov 23, 2019)

2x2: Sub 3.5 global average, sub 2 official single
3x3: Sub 12 global average, Sub 10 official single
4x4: Sub 50 global average, Sub 45 official single
5x5: Sub 1:45 global average, Sub 1:35 official single
6x6: Get an official mo3
7x7: Get an official mo3
Skewb: Sub 5 global average, Sub 4 official single
Squan: Sub 25 global average, Sub 17 official single
Mega: Sub 1:40 global average, Sub 1:35 official single
Pyra: Sub 6 global average, Sub 4 official single
Clock: Get one/sub 15 global average
OH: Sub 20 global average, Sub 15 official single
3BLD: Learn it
FMC: Do it/sub 35 official single


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 23, 2019)

Sub 12 on 3x3
I will work at it...


----------



## KingCanyon (Nov 23, 2019)

Goals:
2x2: Sub 3 Global, Learn CLL+Some EG, Podium at Competition, SR Average?

3x3: Sub 11 Global, Learn rest of OLL, Become more efficient with F2L, Podium at competition

4x4: Sub 50 Global, Learn Yau, Get better cube

5x5: Sub 1:30 Global

6x6: Sub 3:00 Global

7x7: Sub 5:00 Global

Clock: Sub 20 Global? Don’t really care.

Pyraminx: Sub 8 Global

Skewb: Sub 7 Global

Megaminx: Sub 1:00 Global, SR Average, Win Competition (Huge Goals for Mega, want to get good at it.)

3x3 OH, Sub 20 Global

3x3 WF, Sub 3

Square-1: Don’t really care

3x3 BLD: Sub 3:00 Global

4x4 BLD: SR Single

5x5 BLD: SR Single?

3x3 Multi BLD: 5/5

FMC: Don’t Really Care

Also want to do more focused practice and attend at least 4 competitions. I also want to possibly help the organizers at these competitions, so we can have more of them in the future.


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 23, 2019)

sub-10 on 3x3
don't suck on 2x2, maybe sub-3 and learn CLL
sub-38 on 4x4
sub-1:12 on 5x5
definitely improve on 6 & 7 (idk what's doable in 1 year) 
sub-17 with OH (a lot of work)
sub-1 in BLD
maybe learn 4BLD and 5BLD
10+ on MBLD
successfully don't care about the side events
go to german nats and at least 3 more comps


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 23, 2019)

*3x3:* Full CFOP and sub-20
*2x2:* Sub-5, maybe learn CLL
*4x4:* Sub-1:30
*5x5:* Sub-3:30
*6x6:* Get a good cube (not Shengshou)
*7x7:* Get a good cube (not Shengshou)
*Pyraminx:* Sub-12, maybe learn intuitive L4E
*Megaminx:* Sub-3:30
*Skewb:* Sub-15
*Square-1:* Sub-1
*OH:* Sub-30
*Other:*
Maybe learn 3BLD
Go to 2+ more comps (been to 2 so far)
Get a total of 40 puzzles (I'm at 32 right now)


----------



## Hazel (Nov 23, 2019)

Know at least 3 out of the 7 ZBLL sets and be comfortable with all of those algs/cases.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 23, 2019)

Goals for the end of 2020:

3x3: sub-8 single, sub-13 average
2x2-Learn EG and get at least sub 3 secs, sub-1 single
4x4-sub-30 single, sub-45 average
5x5-sub-2 min average, sub-1:30 single
6x6 and 7x7- learn how to solve and actually purchase one
megaminx sub-2:30 average, sub-2 single
skewb- sub-10 average, sub-5 single
pyraminx- sub-12 average, sub-5 single. Learn L4E and more advanced stuff if I feel like it
square 1-sub-1 min average, sub-55 second single.
OH-sub-40 average, sub-25 single
Blind-learn how to do it, sub-5 average and good success to fail ratio


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 24, 2019)

Let's see how I did last year:


One Wheel said:


> This year, global averages unless otherwise noted:
> - 2x2: 10s — nailed it! Unambitious goals FTW!
> - 3x3: sub-24 — close, I’ve got sub-24 averages up to 12, globally sub-26
> - 4x4: sub-1:20 — similar to 3x3: got some short averages, globally still around 1:24-1:25
> ...



This year (again, global averages unless specified otherwise)
2x2: sub-10
3x3: sub-22
4x4: sub-1:10
5x5: sub-2:10
6x6: sub-4:00
7x7: sub-6:00
8x8: sub-10:00
Megaminx: sub-2:20
Square-1: sub-45
OH: sub-45
Skewb, pyraminx, and clock: official averages would be nice. 
3BLD and 4BLD: official singles
5BLD: success, ideally official
MBLD: 4 points
FMC: official single
Feet: sub-1:20

Other:
Same as last year.


----------



## asacuber (Nov 24, 2019)

Last year:



asacuber said:


> 2x2: 1.6ish *almost*
> 3x3: sub 8 (!!!!!!) EDIT: Modified this to be sub 9 *almost*
> 4x4: 36ish *no*
> 5x5: 1:15 *no*
> ...



2x2: World Class, learn TCLL (like 10% through rn). I might not be satisfied with 1.31 avg later on so maybe beat it at least?
3x3: Sub 8
4x4: 34-37 global
Skewb: Be satisfied at the end of the year. Don't know how this will turn out tbh. Sub Indian NR avg at the end of the year
Pyra: Improve by some margin, get a dumb official average
FMC: Incorporate more domino/get much more consistent, better (28ish global atm)
Squan: Learn like, 3 sets of CSP. Sub 12 maybe?
3BLD: Successfully incorporate M2/OP
OH: Sub 14

Maybe get another record?
Maybe get a FIDE rating?
Maybe go to Indian nats or maybe even Asians?


I went really overboard last year and expected too much of myself. Kinda choosing to focus on a few events and hoping my kinch/sor will lift itself up automatically.
Also going in with really low expectations for number of comps :/ I went to 4 comps in the first 6 months and none in the second half (and probably till March)


----------



## AbsoRuud (Nov 24, 2019)

1: 3x3x3 Sub 15 single (now 16.06)
2: 3x3x3 Sub 20 Ao5 (now 21.71)
3. 3x3x3 Learn full CMLL
4: 2x2x2 Sub 2 single (now 2.45)
5: 2x2x2 Sub 5 Ao5 (now 5.74)
6: 2x2x2 Learn CLL
7: 4x4x4 Sub 1 single (now 1:22)
8: 4x4x4 Sub 1:20 Ao5 now (1:38)
9: 5x5x5 Sub 4 single (now 4:20)
10: 5x5x5 Sub 4 Ao5 (now 4:33)
11: Clock Sub 20 single (now 20.04)
12: Clock Sub 20 Ao5 (now 22.35)
13: Pyraminx, Sub 7 (now 5.98, but it was a total fluke.)
14: Pyraminx, Sub 10 Ao5 (now 11.63)
15: Fully learn Sarah's Intermediate
16: Skewb Sub 4 single (now 4.58)
17: Skewb Sub 7 Ao5 (now 8.97)
18: 3BLD. Finish learning it, including parity. I still couldn't do an R Perm for the life of me.
19: Get a 6x6x6 and learn it.
20: Get a 7x7x7 and learn it.
21: Get a Megaminx and learn it.
22: Continue hating Square-1.

I think that's enough goals.


----------



## icarneiro (Nov 24, 2019)

3x3 - 13.5s Ao100 (now 18.79s ao100)

4x4 - 45s average (now 1min 45sec average)

5x5 - 1min45s average (i dont practice, now 6min)

3BLD - sub 2min single (i dont practice a lot, my pb is 5min30sec, so...)


----------



## EccentricSensei (Nov 25, 2019)

1. Get more cubes so that I don’t have to use my Rubik’s brand 
2. Learn Roux (and perhaps Petrus?)
3. Sub 10 (3x3)
4. 3bld sub 2.5 min
5. Learn the winter variation algorithms fully
6. Get a 4x4, 5x5, 6x6 and a 7x7and learn how to solve them
7. Memorise most algorithms for cubes listed above
8. Go to competitions
9. Not drift away from speedcubing due to ~3h of school homework
10. Tell people in my school about the joy of speedcubing and probably persuade them to try it
11. Try Fewest Move Count
12. Try mods on my new cubes
Hope you guys achieve your goals!


----------



## Mischiiii (Nov 25, 2019)

1. Get sub 30 consistently (currently 50sec)
2. Learn Full OLL (learning full pll until this year is over)
3. Learn a 4x4 method (currently beginners method but i forgot everything because i focused on 3x3)
4.collect every flagship 3x3 from moyu gan and qiyi that will come out


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Nov 25, 2019)

Multi-Blind: Subhour 42 cubes at home, accuracy not important (currently done 24)
Get official African Record because it is long overdue tbh
3bld: sub 50 global, sub 50 official single
4bld: official sub 5:30, learn 3 style maybe
5bld: AfR with sub 12, learn 3 style maybe

3x3: Sub 12 global, sub 7 single at home
4x4: sub 40ish global
5x5: sub 1:20 global
6x6: sub 3(dont practice much)
7x7: sub 5(same ^)
Mega, skewb, sq1, pyra: Be top 10 nationally in avg and single (mostly already)
FMC: git gud (like 30 avg)
OH: like sub 25 would be cool. or 23


----------



## ProStar (Nov 25, 2019)

Mischiiii said:


> 1. Get sub 30 consistently (currently 50sec)



You don't need full OLL or PLL to get sub 30. I'm right around that mark and I just use 4lll. The main think you should work on is F2L and Cross. Maybe practice doing 4lll fast, but you don't need 2 or 3 look.



EccentricSensei said:


> 1. Get more cubes so that I don’t have to use my Rubik’s brand



Here's a good guide to 3x3s to help decide what's best for your budget:


----------



## Mischiiii (Nov 25, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> You don't need full OLL or PLL to get sub 30. I'm right around that mark and I just use 4lll. The main think you should work on is F2L and Cross. Maybe practice doing 4lll fast, but you don't need 2 or 3 look.



Yep I know  that’s what everyone is saying and it is definitely true but I don’t like practicing 100% of the time i cube. I learn one alg every weekend and the rest is training F2L and color neutrality. I’m enjoying learning algs.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 25, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> 5x5 BLD: SR Single?


Uhhh, let's avoid that...you can have 4x4 BLD SR until I get a success, haha.



KingCanyon said:


> Also want to do more focused practice and attend at least 4 competitions. I also want to possibly help the organizers at these competitions, so we can have more of them in the future.


I completely agree, and that is really my only real goal for 2020 since I can't get god times cubing, is to get more involved with the community, get more competitions held, and get Colorado cubers more competition and involved as a whole since a lot of people seem to want that, and I am hoping to be a main coordinator for all with communication with other cubers and delegates, so that way Colorado can get the comps that they want.

So all in all that is my goal for 2020.


----------



## KingCanyon (Nov 25, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> Uhhh, let's avoid that...you can have 4x4 BLD SR until I get a success, haha.
> 
> 
> I completely agree, and that is really my only real goal for 2020 since I can't get god times cubing, is to get more involved with the community, get more competitions held, and get Colorado cubers more competition and involved as a whole since a lot of people seem to want that, and I am hoping to be a main coordinator for all with communication with other cubers and delegates, so that way Colorado can get the comps that they want.
> ...


Yeah, first I need to learn 4BLD, but I figured that the end of 2020 is a year away, so I have plenty of time to learn and possibly get a success at a competition. I do realize that some of my goals are ambitious, but the end of 2020 is quite a while from now and I don't really consistently practice right now except for with 3x3.


----------



## EccentricSensei (Nov 26, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Here's a good guide to 3x3s to help decide what's best for your budget:


Thanks a lot! Really helpful, I’ll consider them 
They look so buttery compared to my cube!


----------



## z3non (Nov 26, 2019)

1. Improve on F2L+Cross
2. Faster execution of PLLs/OLLs
3. Learn some more OLLs (just 2l oll atm)
4. 1st real 3BLD success (without pen & paper)
5. Visit some events in germany


----------



## jo1215 (Nov 26, 2019)

official unofficial 
2: sub 2 single, sub 3 avg 
3: consistent sub 10 averages, sub 9.5 global
4: sub 35 single, sub 40 avg
5: sub 1:15 global
6: sub 3 global
7: sub 4:30 global
3bld: sub 45 global, learn 3style, sub 30 single, sub 45 mean, sub 35 single
oh: sub 15 global, sub 14 avg, sub 10 single
mega: sub 1:10 global, sub 1 single 
pyra: low 4 global, sub 3.5 avg, sub 2 single
sq1: sub 15 global, sub 10 single
4bld: sub 5 single, sub 5 single, decent mean
5bld: official success on first ever attempt 
mbld: subhour 25 cubes, sup 20 points


----------



## dodecicosidodecahedron (Nov 26, 2019)

3x3: Sub-10 Single, Sub-13 Global
2x2: Sub-1 Single, Sub-4 Global
4x4: Sub-50 Single, Sub-1:00 Global
OH: Sub-25 Single, Sub-35 Global
3BLD: Sub-4:00 Single, Sub-7:00 mo3
4BLD: Any successful single/mo3
5BLD: Any successful single/mo3
MBLD: 8+ points
Help feet be removed
Go to as many comps as possible, within reason


----------



## jronge94 (Nov 26, 2019)

All times are global average unless mentioned otherwise
3x3: sub-12
2x2: sub-3
4x4: sub-45
5x5: sub 1:30
6x6: sub-3
7x7: somehow qualify for Euro's
OH: sub-18
FMC: get NR mean
Skewb: sub-6 and develop decent fingertricks
Pyra: sub-5
Clock: sub-10 (maybe go for NR)
Mega: sub 1:20 and learn full 4LLL
Feet: if it's still an official event get an official result
Sq-1: sub-30
3-bld: sub-1 with an official sub-50 single
4-bld: qualify for Euro's and get an official mean
5-bld: get an official success
Multi: 19 points officially


----------



## Shaun Mack (Nov 27, 2019)

oh finals na champs thats it everything else i have no set goals for lol


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 27, 2019)

Mischiiii said:


> 1. Get sub 30 consistently (currently 50sec)
> 2. Learn Full OLL (learning full pll until this year is over)
> 3. Learn a 4x4 method (currently beginners method but i forgot everything because i focused on 3x3)
> 4.collect every flagship 3x3 from moyu gan and qiyi that will come out


You should be able to achieve this pretty easily... I got from sub-50 to sub-30 in about 1 month of practice and learning. I would improve your F2L and learn 4LLL


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Nov 28, 2019)

goals: 
organize 3+ comps
sub-10 3x3 global
sub-6 clock global
sub-4 skewb global
about it


----------



## Ash Black (Nov 28, 2019)

2x2: another official sub 1
3x3: official sub 10 average
4x4: sub 35 global average
5x5: sub 1 mo3
6x6: sub 2:20
7x7: sub 3:30
OH: sub 14 global average
feet: oh, right...
pyra: official sub 3.5 average
skewb: US NR average, sub 1.5 official single
mega: sub 1 global
sq-1: sub 15


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 2, 2019)

Edit: revising my goals...My 2020 goals including increasing my 3x3 knowledge and beginning to speed solve big cubes which I've always solved casually:

3x3: sub 20 average. Focus on cross efficiency and smart solutions to F2L. Learn new finger tricks to break bad habits. Learn full OLL. 
4x4: sub 2:00 average consistently (currently ~6mins w/ less than (10) timed solves under my belt)
5x5: sub 3:30 average
BLD: Relearn blind (I did it a lot in college) and successfully complete multi-blind solves for the first time ever
Megaminx: Learn a speed method and actually begin speed solving this puzzle (I've never timed a minx solve but i really like the mechanics)
Square-1: solve it! I'm trying to figure it out intuitively but haven't cracked it yet

Go to a competition for the 1st time ever...This is mostly to engage with the community and obviously not to podium


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 2, 2019)

EngineeringBrian said:


> My 2020 goals including increasing my 3x3 knowledge and beginning to speed solve big cubes which I've always solved casually:
> 
> 3x3: Focus on cross efficiency and smart solutions to F2L. Learn new finger tricks to break bad habits. Average sub 30 consistently (currently ~45s)
> 4x4: 2:30 average consistently (currently ~6mins w/ less than (10) timed solves under my belt)
> ...


If you’re going to a competition, especially for the first time, your goal should not be to podium. Your motive is absolutely correct.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 23, 2019)

3x3: sub 10 global/official but idrc (if my OH is sub 12 I hope my 2H will follow suit)
OH: sub 12 global/official, sub10 single, WR100, win a comp, SRs
Mega: sub 45 global/official, sub 40 single, WR100, win a comp, SRs

Finish ZBLL by summer (1.5 sets of Pi, 2 of U and H, most of L [but they'll just be inverses], most of S and S/A)
Learn Mega PLL

These are the only events that still matter anymore since Feet has been removed.


But since Feet was removed, I can try other events, I guess:

3BLD: 40s memo? sub 1:30? official mean? SRs?
4/5BLD: official successes?
MBLD: 8+ ?????
MegaBLD: success

FMC: learn things, official sub 30 mean, SR?

get really good at clock and get the best results for jotan klosko's first comp stats
this is also the only way I'll get feliks away from me as a nemesis (idk if this is next year though, it doesn't have to happen right away)
E: so at the end of 2019 I think had 5 nemesises (drl, tommy cherry, stanley, max siauw, henri gerber), and now that feet is gone I have 37. Not as bad as I thought, but it's going to be a lot harder to get rid of them all [actually, dropping 2 seconds in OH (which shouldn't be too hard) will get rid of a fair number, but there's still going to be a lot left].

cuz i need to get my OH times sub my pyra/skewb times before I can clean those up so I can say that I solve OH faster than pyra/skewb. Maybe if I get that then I can push those both sub 5?
sum of ranks sub 40k?


----------



## David ep (Dec 23, 2019)

This is all for official results 

2x2 : Get OCR Average (Sub 1.5 ish)
3x3 : Sub 7.6 avg
Square 1 : Sub 7 avg Maybe WR
4x4 : sub 36 avg
3x3 oh : Sub 15 avg
Other goals :
Get sponsored 
500 subs on youtube (David cubes)


----------



## Shaun Mack (Dec 23, 2019)

Shaun Mack said:


> oh finals na champs thats it everything else i have no set goals for lol


OK, Now imma make some goals lol. Ordered in how much i want them
Sponsored by the cubicle
OH finals at NA champs
Sub 13 global OH
Sub 7.8 Global 3x3
7.5 Official average
5+ podiums 
37 Global for 4x4 
55 global 5x5 
sub 3 pyra average
2:30 global 6x6
3:50 global 7x7


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Dec 23, 2019)

Everything here is unofficial as there are like 2 comps per year where I live.

2x2: Sub-5
3x3: Sub-15, sub-10 single
Pyraminx: Sub 5
Skewb: Sub 5
Megaminx: Sub-1
Learn and own every other event. (Maybe not Multi-Blind, 4x4 blindfolded and 5x5 blindfolded)


----------



## RyanP12 (Dec 23, 2019)

2x2: Learn EG and CLL, sub 2
3x3: Finish full ZBLL, investigate other methods, sub 13
4x4: Sub 45
5x5: Sub 1:10
Square 1: Learn full EO EP, maybe CSP/CPP
Sub 20
OH: Sub 25
3BLD: Sub 1:30, learn M2
Mega: sub 1, 4LLL
Maybe start 6x6 and 7x7
Start 1LLL(I like learning algs)
And gen more algs for the community


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 24, 2019)

Goals for the end of 2020.

-Finish learning all of COLL.
-Sub ten global 3x3 average.
-Sub 4.5 2x2 global average.
-Sub 8 minute 3x3 blind global(I am a newbie)
-Sub 1 minutes Megaminx global average.
-Sub 37 global 4x4.
-Sub 6 Pyraminx.
-sub 1:30 5x5.
-sub 20 OH.
-sub 6 Skewb.

I hope I can complete all of these, although school and other interests might make it hard to find time to complete all of these.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Dec 25, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> Help feet not be deleted.


big oof


----------



## ProStar (Dec 25, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> big oof



rip feet


----------



## Legomanz (Dec 25, 2019)

2x2: sub 1.2 official
3x3: sub 8 global
4x4: sub 32 global
5x5: sub 1 global
6x6: sub 2:10 global
7x7: sub 3:20 global
OH: sub 15 global
Skewb: sub 3 global
Pyra: sub 4 global
Mega: sub 55 global
Square-1: sub 14 global
3BLD: sub 1:20 global
4BLD: learn
5BLD: learn
MBLD: sup 5 points


----------



## Hazel (Dec 25, 2019)

Aerma said:


> Know at least 3 out of the 7 ZBLL sets and be comfortable with all of those algs/cases.


Making an edit: I also want to get good at clock with the new Angstrom Temporus. Sub-8 would be super cool.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 25, 2019)

Aerma said:


> Making an edit: I also want to get good at clock with the new Angstrom Temporus. Sub-8 would be super cool.



Assuming its comes back in stock before 2021...


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 25, 2019)

Owen Morrison said:


> Hey guys! I just saw this thread, I was looking at it and it seems to have quite a few decent people. I average mid tens, I am looking for a 'Cubing Buddy' (https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/looking-for-a-cubing-buddy.75875/page-3) I saw quite a few people who's goal was sub ten. let me know if you want to challenge each other to get there first!


I could use the same thing for sub 12, although I’m in the mid 14’s right now.


----------



## G0ingInsqne (Dec 25, 2019)

3x3: sub 12 avg, sub 8 single
4x4: sub 40secs avg
5x5: sub 1;30
learn 6x6, 7x7, 3BLD, Skewb, maybe megaminx, 2x2, pyraminx, FMC, OH, sq1


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 26, 2019)

Goals for end of 2020

*not in any particular order

-sub 10 global 3x3 w/ Roux
-sub 4 global 2x2 average
-sub 2 minute global 3x3 BLD average
-sub 55 megaminx global
-sub 4.5 skewb global
-get a 5x5
-don’t solve the 5x5


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 26, 2019)

BenChristman1 said:


> *3x3:* Full CFOP and sub-20
> *2x2:* Sub-5, maybe learn CLL
> *4x4:* Sub-1:30
> *5x5:* Sub-3:30
> ...


I already met a couple of these goals, so I will change them a little. The goals in green are the ones that I am changing.

*3x3:* Full CFOP and sub-20 global
*2x2:* Sub-5 global, maybe learn CLL
*4x4:* Sub-1:30 global
*5x5:* Sub-3:30 global
*6x6:* Sub-8 global
*7x7:* Get a good cube (not Shengshou)
*Pyraminx:* Sub-12, maybe learn intuitive L4E
*Megaminx:* Sub-3:30 global
*Skewb:* Sub-15 global
*Square-1:* Sub-1 global
*OH:* Sub-30 global
*Other:*
Maybe learn 3BLD
Go to 2+ more comps (been to 2 so far)
Get a total of 50 puzzles (I'm at 37 right now)


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Dec 26, 2019)

2x2 - Sub-3.5
3x3 - Sub-11
4x4 - Sub-45
5x5 - Sub-1:45
6x6 - get one
7x7 - Sub-7
OH - Sub-25
Blind - Learn, official mean maybe
Mega - Sub 1:40
Pyra - Sub-7
Skewb - Sub-4
Square-1 - Sub-15
Clock - Sub-20


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 26, 2019)

I think I have already posted here but I'll post again cos why not?

sub-13 3x3
sub-3.5 2x2 (Learn CLL)
sub-50 4x4
sub-1:50 5x5
sub-4:30 6x6
sub-6 7x7
sub-1:50 megaminx
sub-6 pyraminx
sub-10 skewb (I really dislike skewb)
learn blind
sub-45 square 1
try fmc
go to at least 5 more comps
hopefully get my cub collection over 35 without killing my wallet lol


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Dec 27, 2019)

2x2: don't suck
3x3: sub 8.5 global
4x4: sub 38 global
5x5: somewhere around 1:10
6x6: sub 2:45
7x7: get an official okay single
OH: sub 15 global
FMC: Learn niss and stuff
Bld: sub 1 global
Pyra: sub 3.5
Skewb: sub 3 global
Mega: sub 1:10
Squan: sub 12 official average
Clock: don't suck v2
Mbld: >10 cubes
4bld: sub 10 minutes
5bld: learn it and sub 20 minutes
Feet: 

Other goals:
Kinch rank over 40 points
Win 3x3 at a comp
Win shqueb at western champs
get big bld means


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 28, 2019)

BradyCubes08 said:


> 2x2: don't suck
> 3x3: sub 8.5 global
> 4x4: sub 38 global
> 5x5: somewhere around 1:10
> ...


Dang, you may be challenging Dylan if you can get sub 9 official averages!


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Dec 28, 2019)

KingCanyon said:


> Dang, you may be challenging Dylan if you can get sub 9 official averages!


Those goals are for the end of 2020 lol
I average mid 9 right now


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 31, 2019)

Now that we’re at the end of 2019 I want to update my goals:

Official: at this point I think I’ll likely only go to one comp in 2020, so what I think I can do there:

Event: (current official PB single, average) goal upper limit single, average
3x3: (17.93, 23.26) 17.93, 23
5x5: (2:30.62, 2:46.75) 2:10, 2:20
6x6: (4:59.15, 5:19.15) 4:00, 4:15
7x7: (6:30.73, 6:44.96) 6:00, 6:20
Megaminx: (2:43.05, 3:09.89) 2:40, 3:00
3x3 With Feet: (1:16.28, 1:27.88) 1:10, 1:25
4x4 With Feet: (7:44.xx, none) 5:00, 7:00
FMC (DNS) 45
3BLD: (DNF, DNF) 5:00, DNF
MBLD: (DNS) 2 points

At home global (current) goal global averages:
4x4: (1:25) 1:10
5x5: (2:25) 2:10
6x6: (4:20) 3:50
7x7: (6:30) 5:55
3x3 with Feet: (1:30) 1:00
4x4 with Feet: (8:00) 4:00
3BLD: (DNF/4:00-7:00) 3:00
4BLD (DNF) 12:00
5BLD (DNF) at least one success
MBLD (DNF) 5 points


----------



## Coinman_ (Dec 31, 2019)

3x3: sub 9 global, learn some T and U zbll (current: 11.2)
2x2: sub 3 global for real this time lol, finish learning CLL (current: 3.5ish)
4x4: sub 35 global, sub 30 official single (current: 40-41)
5x5: sub 1 global (current: 1:16ish)
6x6: sub 1:45 global (current: sub 2:10)
7x7: sub 2:40 global (current: 3:15)
OH: sub 15 global (current: 17.5)
Mega: sub 1:10 global (current: 1:25)
BLD: sub 1:30 official


----------



## highnickk (Jan 1, 2020)

My goals. Average is single x 1.25

2x2: 4 seconds
3x3: 15 seconds
4x4-7x7: cutoff
Skewb, Pyra: 5 seconds
Mega: 3:30
OH: 45 seconds
Squan: 45 seconds
BLD: 1 success
Clock: 30 seconds 

kinda achievable to me


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Jan 1, 2020)

2 x 2: Sub-5
3 x 3: Sub-20
4 x 4: Sub-80
Pyra: Sub-10
Skewb: Sub-8
Mega: Sub-110
Square-1: Sub-60
Start New Events: 5 x 5, 3BLD, FMC
All in Seconds

ok i get it..... im a nub


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 1, 2020)

My 2020 goals


Event

Comp Single

Comp Average

3x3

sub 7

sub 8.5

2x2

sub 1

sub 1.75

4x4

sub 28

sub 34

5x5

sub 55

sub 1:00

6x6

sub 1:40

sub 1:45

7x7

sub 2:45

sub 2:55

3 BLD

sub 40

sub 1:00

FMC

sub 21

sub 27

OH

sub 12.5

sub 15

Clock

sub 3.5

sub 4.75

Mega

sub 45

sub 50

Pyra

sub 1.75

sub 3

Skewb

sub 1.92

sub 3.5

Sq-1

sub 8

sub 10

4 BLD

sub 4

get one

5 BLD

sub 10

get one

Muli-BLD

12+ pts

-

SOR

sub 8000

sub 8000

Kinch

sup 50


----------



## Rubix Noob (Jan 7, 2020)

Rubix Noob said:


> 3x3: sub-13 and sub 10 average.
> 3x3 OH: sub-40
> 4x4: Sub 1
> Pyraminx: Learn L4E and sub-8


That was last year.
In 3x3 I am one second off; im almost sub 14 and have a sub 11 ao5.
3x3 OH: I am sub 28 in OH, idk why I thought I couldn't get faster than sub 40
4x4: Sub 1:05, but I haven't tried to improve much, should work on that.
Pyra: Actually quite accurate, I am around sub 8 but very inconsistent

GOALS FOR 2020:
*Main Goal: 3x3: Sub-10 Ao100 *
3x3: sub-11
2x2: Learn CLL and Sub-3.5
4x4: Sub-55
3x3 OH: Sub-20
3x3 WF: Keep practicing, and get sub 1:20.
Pyra: Sub-6
Square-1: Sub-17
Megaminx: Sub-1:10


----------



## brododragon (Jan 8, 2020)

*Average**:*
3x3: Sub-15 (w/ Petrus!)
2x2: Sub-5
Pyriminx: Sub-8
*Learn:*
FMC
3BLD
2BLD


----------



## eoxcross (Jan 10, 2020)

sub15 2H and sub20 OH on 3x3, that's about it


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 10, 2020)

Have a cube collection of 6 cubes, sub 15 on 3x3, sub 25 OH, sub 2 min 4x4.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 10, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Have a cube collection of 6 cubes, sub 15 on 3x3, sub 25 OH, sub 2 min 4x4.



What's your current collection size?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 10, 2020)

ProStar said:


> What's your current collection size?


4, Rubik’s Brand, Aolong v2, GTS2M and MFJS 4x4.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 10, 2020)

(V3)

I have a lot of goals for 2020, but I'm confident that if I can definitely accomplish most, if not all, of these things.

*Learn*

Learn full CFCE, as well as some add-ons

Transfer CLL algs from 3x3 over to 2x2, maybe learn some better ones

Learn 3BLD

Learn Yau for 4x4

Learn Intuitive L4E for Pyraminx

Learn to properly turn with OH

Learn to solve Square-1 consistently

Learn to properly fingertrick SH and HS on Skewb

*Improve*

Average sub-15 seconds on 3x3

Sub 4 on 2x2, maybe 3

Practice Megaminx so I'm not completely awful

Sub 5ish for Pyraminx

Globally sub-45 on OH(for comp cutoffs)

*Other*

Go to my first comp, hopefully more

Grow my collection a lot


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 10, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> 4, Rubik’s Brand, Aolong v2, GTS2M and MFJS 4x4.


I would recommend getting into big cubes, even just 5x5, and perhaps getting a 2x2. Also, sub-2 on 4x4 will be very easy, I achieved this very quickly. Getting a new 4x4 may help if you're stuck


----------



## Hazel (Jan 16, 2020)

Aerma said:


> Know at least 3 out of the 7 ZBLL sets and be comfortable with all of those algs/cases.





Aerma said:


> Making an edit: I also want to get good at clock with the new Angstrom Temporus. Sub-8 would be super cool.



Yeah, I'm editing this again—by the end of 2020 I want to know at least 4 of the 7 ZBLL sets and be comfy with all of the cases/algs. I also want to finish the ZBLL trainer I'm making soon so I can release it to the public 
I hope the Temporus comes back in stock soon so I can start using it to practice clock...


----------



## NI️️A_cuber (Jan 16, 2020)

Sub 15 on 3x3 
Learn big cubes
Sub 12 on pyraminx


----------



## ProStar (Mar 3, 2020)

(V4) (lol)

I have a lot of goals for 2020, but I'm confident that if I can definitely accomplish most, if not all, of these things.

*Learn*

Learn full CFOP, as well as some add-ons

Learn Yau for 4x4(I know it but am trash)

Learn CLL for 2x2

Learn Intuitive L4E for Pyraminx

Learn to properly turn with OH

Learn the last couple algs for Square-1

Learn 4lll on Megaminx

Learn to properly fingertrick SH and HS on Skewb

*Improve*

Average sub-10 seconds on 3x3

Sub-1:00 on 4x4, perhaps faster

Sub 4 on 2x2, maybe 3

Get better at 3BLD. High success rate, sub-5:00, maybe faster depending on how much I like it

Practice Megaminx so I'm not completely awful

Practice 5x5 so I have a respectable time

Sub 5ish for Pyraminx

Globally sub-45 on OH(for comp cutoffs)

*Other*

Go to my first comp, hopefully more

Grow my collection a lot


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 14, 2020)

Since I am a beginner I don't practice a lot of events :
Sub - 10 on 3x3
sub 1 minute on 4x4
sub 2 minute on 3x3 blindfolded
50 seconds on 3x3 OH.

for learning :
Learn to solve the 4x4 blindfolded
learning to plan first pair
learn more efficient finger tricks

bunp @ProStar


----------



## SaitoAsuka (Apr 14, 2020)

Start cubing (3x3) for 3 months, my goal is to get a sub-20 ao12. My current ao12 is 32 and pb is 19. I thought of learning winter variation but I think I should work on the basics first


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 14, 2020)

become color neutral on 3x3, become sub 8 on 3x3, become sub 30 on 4x4, become sub 1:00 on 5x5, become sub 2:00 for 6x6, become sub 3:10 for 7x7, learn full CLL and EG-1 (maybe EG-2.) Learn how to solve a 3x3 blindfolded with M2 and average sub 1:30. Might be hard goals but if this quarantine continues until summer I'll literally have nothing else to do. Oh, and I would like to take back my state records for 3x3 average and 6x6 single whenever comps will start running again.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Apr 22, 2020)

Zeke Mackay said:


> Organize another comp
> Go to a big comp and make finals
> Go to 10+ comps



Would have organized another comp, but everything was canceled 
No big comps this year
Months of comps were canceled so no to 10 comps


----------



## ProStar (Apr 22, 2020)

Zeke Mackay said:


> Would have organized another comp, but everything was canceled
> No big comps this year
> Months of comps were canceled so no to 10 comps



There's still tons of time, and you can at least go to a regional (unless yours is cancelled)


----------



## ProStar (May 13, 2020)

Bump.



ProStar said:


> (V3)
> 
> I have a lot of goals for 2020, but I'm confident that if I can definitely accomplish most, if not all, of these things.
> 
> ...



Update time!


*Learn*

Learn full CFCE, as well as some add-ons - Switched to CFOP, then to ZZ, but I'm about 4 algs away from full PLL, so I'd say close

Transfer CLL algs from 3x3 over to 2x2, maybe learn some better ones - Again, I switched away from CFCE, but I did learn Ortega so I'll count it

Learn 3BLD - I have, although my success rate is pretty low

Learn Yau for 4x4 - I have, and although I haven't been updating much, I am close to my previous average

Learn Intuitive L4E for Pyraminx - Yup, and although I haven't practiced lately, I do enjoy it

Learn to properly turn with OH - Definitely, OH is now one of my favorite events

Learn to solve Square-1 consistently - No, I've learned to solve it but need to memo parity

Learn to properly fingertrick SH and HS on Skewb - No

*Improve*

Average sub-15 seconds on 3x3 - After switching I got a lot slower, but I'm at around 20 right now.

Sub 4 on 2x2, maybe 3 - Currently sub-5, nearing sub-4.

Practice Megaminx so I'm not completely awful - Barely sub-3, cutoffs at comps are usually around 2:30 so I'm not that good

Sub 5ish for Pyraminx - I can't remember, I'm sub-6 I think

Globally sub-45 on OH(for comp cutoffs) - As I said, it's one of my favorite events now. Averaging sub-30 globally

*Other*

Go to my first comp, hopefully more - Gone to one right now, going to SE champs soon

Grow my collection a lot - My collection is around 20, so I think quite bigger than before.


----------



## ProStar (May 13, 2020)

Sorry for double post


(V5) (I wonder if I'll hit V10 before next year)

I've already accomplished so many goals this year, but my list is still decent sized. I think that I can defiantly accomplish all of these by the end of the year.

*Learn*

Learn full PLL and start on some ZBLL

Learn to consistently plan EOCross in inspection on 3x3

Learn to consistently predict OLL in inspection on 2x2

Learn to solve Square-1 consistently

Learn to properly fingertrick SH and HS on Skewb

*Improve*

Sub-15 on 3x3 (~20 currently)

Sub-4 on 2x2 (~4.5 currently)

Sub-20 for OH (Sub-30 currently)

Sub 5ish for Pyraminx - (Sub-6.5 currently)

Sub-2:30 on Megaminx (Sub-3:00 currently)

Improve consistency for 3BLD, sub-5:00 (Very inconsistent right now, dunno average)

Get decent at 5x5 (Sub-4:00 currently)

*Other*

Raise my competition count to 5+ (1 currently)


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 13, 2020)

Ok, I only do 3x3 and I also like clock, so here are my goals:
*3x3: *
Sub-15 ao100 (low 21 ao100 right now)
Finish PLL and learn COLL and a few WVs
Consistently plan EOLine + Square in inspection
Get an official sub-20 average
*Clock:*
Sub-15 at at least, sub-12 would be nice (Right now sub-25 average because I never practice)
One look cross, and learn no-flip
*4x4:*
Learn 4z4, sub-2:00 average? (never practice so I have no idea what I'd have now)


----------



## RiceMan_ (May 13, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Ok, I only do 3x3 and I also like clock, so here are my goals:
> *3x3: *
> Sub-15 ao100 (low 21 ao100 right now)
> Finish PLL and learn COLL and a few WVs
> ...


same for 3x3


----------



## Timoth3 (May 13, 2020)

Even though we are nearly halfway through 2020 I think I’ll still put some goals since I didn’t know about this thread before.

2x2: sub 5
3x3: sub 12 or average 12
4x4: get a aosu wr m so I can practice on a not terrible cube.
Megaminx: sub 2? I’m not sure what is doable for megaminx yet.
Blind: sub 3


----------



## wearephamily1719 (May 13, 2020)

2x2: sub 3
3x3: sub 15
4x4 sub 1:00
5x5: sub 2:00
Pyra: Sub 6
Skewb: sub 9
Square 1: sub 30
OH: sub 30


----------



## TheRouxGuy (May 13, 2020)

2x2: Sub 4 Average
3x3: Sub 10 Average
4x4: Sub 40 Average
5x5: Sub 60 Average
OH: Sub 20 Average
3bld: Sub 60 mean
Mega: Sub 120 average
Pyra: Sub 5 Average
Skewb: Sub 7 Average


----------



## Mike3451 (May 13, 2020)

*GOALS*

*Events**Time Goals**Learn**Current**Official Goals**2x2*Sub 5 AverageLearn CLL for 2x2. Possibly EG-1 and some One Looking skills.I know Ortega and am consistently averaging Sub 7.Sub 5 in Competition*3x3*Sub 12-13 GlobalLearn more Advanced F2L algorithms and Look Ahead. Possibly learn Full OLL.I know basic cases in Advanced F2L and Three Look Last Layer. (Two Look OLL with Full PLL)
I am averaging around 20 seconds now.Sub 15 in Competition*4x4*Sub 1 AverageLearn to make quicker first two centers and better look ahead in edge pairing.Averaging around 1:30 with Yau.Sub 1 in Competition.*5x5*Sub 2:20 AverageLearn to make everything more efficient and get look ahead for edges.Averaging around 5 minutes with Yau5. Barely practice 5x5.Sub 2:30 in Competition.*6x6*Sub 6 Average?StartDo not own a 6x6 yet, never solved.N/A*7x7*Sub 12 Average?StartDo not own a 7x7 yet, never solved.N/A*3BLD*Sub 8 MeanLearn M2 method.Only solved 3x3 Blindfolded once.N/A*OH*Sub 40 AveragePossibly learn YruRU or Roux?Averaging around 56 with CFOP. I barely do OH.N/A*Megaminx*Sub 2 Average?Start?Do not own a megaminx, never solved one.N/A


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (May 13, 2020)

2x2:tbe don't care, already sub 6
3x3 sub 12
4x4 sub 1
square-1 sub 20


----------



## ProStar (May 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Sorry for double post
> 
> 
> (V4)
> ...



I guess I already made a V4 that I didn't see, so let's update on that:




ProStar said:


> (V4) (lol)
> 
> I have a lot of goals for 2020, but I'm confident that if I can definitely accomplish most, if not all, of these things.
> 
> ...



*Learn*

Learn full CFOP, as well as some add-ons - Heh, I switched again

Learn Yau for 4x4(I know it but am trash) - Am close to previous speed

Learn CLL for 2x2 - Nope, know Ortega though

Learn Intuitive L4E for Pyraminx - Yup

Learn to properly turn with OH - Yup

Learn the last couple algs for Square-1 - Nope

Learn 4lll on Megaminx - Nope

Learn to properly fingertrick SH and HS on Skewb - lol no

*Improve*

Average sub-10 seconds on 3x3 - Still around 20

Sub-1:00 on 4x4, perhaps faster - Around 1:20; I got worse because Yau

Sub 4 on 2x2, maybe 3 - Almost sub-4

Get better at 3BLD. High success rate, sub-5:00, maybe faster depending on how much I like it - Still trash at 3BLD

Practice Megaminx so I'm not completely awful - Around 2:50, so like...

Practice 5x5 so I have a respectable time - I'm at like 3-4 lol

Sub 5ish for Pyraminx - Sub-6ish

Globally sub-45 on OH(for comp cutoffs) - Globally sub-30

*Other*

Go to my first comp, hopefully more - Gone to one

Grow my collection a lot - Gone up to 20


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I guess I already made a V4 that I didn't see, so let's update on that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait you switched back to CFOP now? lol


----------



## ProStar (May 13, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Wait you switched back to CFOP now? lol



No, I had a V4 that I didn't see when I updated on the V3, I made it when I used CFOP.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No, I had a V4 that I didn't see when I updated on the V3, I made it when I used CFOP.


Ok, oof I was scared for a while.


----------



## ProStar (May 13, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Ok, oof I was scared for a while.



Nah, I usually stay with a method for at least a month


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 13, 2020)

Goals my guys
2x2: at least make an effort to learn CLL
3x3: Finish learning OLL and get a sub-10 avg in comp
4x4: Sub 40 avg in comp
5x5: Break SR single and avg, sub 1 single
6x6: Break SR single and avg, rank top 1000
7x7: Break SR single and avg, rank top 1000
OH: Sub 20 global
Clock: Sub 13 Global
Megaminx: Sub 1:20 Global
Square1: Sub 10 global, Learn CSP, rank top 100
FMC: Learn Heise and get a sub 40 mean
3BLD: get an official mean
MBLD: 2/2 success
4/5BLD: _maybe_


----------



## ProStar (May 31, 2020)

I swear I'm not just updating for no reason, my goals have changed a lot lol. Update on V5 of my goals:



ProStar said:


> Sorry for double post
> 
> 
> (V5) (I wonder if I'll hit V10 before next year)
> ...



*Learn*

Learn full PLL and start on some ZBLL - Lol I switched AGAIN. Back to CFOP, although I do know PLL

Learn to consistently plan EOCross in inspection on 3x3 - Irrelevant

Learn to consistently predict OLL in inspection on 2x2 - No, I'm getting better though

Learn to solve Square-1 consistently - Nope

Learn to properly fingertrick SH and HS on Skewb - Nope

*Improve*

Sub-15 on 3x3 (~20 currently) - Averaging 15, so almost there

Sub-4 on 2x2 (~4.5 currently) - Averaging right around 3.5, so yes

Sub-20 for OH (Sub-30 currently) - No, haven't been practicing lately and am at 22-25

Sub 5ish for Pyraminx - (Sub-6.5 currently) - Sub-6, so no

Sub-2:30 on Megaminx (Sub-3:00 currently) - 2:50s still

Improve consistency for 3BLD, sub-5:00 (Very inconsistent right now, dunno average) - Average is mid 4:00, consistency has improved but isn't crazy

Get decent at 5x5 (Sub-4:00 currently) - Around 3:00, not amazing but definitely better

*Other*

Raise my competition count to 5+ (1 currently) -


----------



## ProStar (May 31, 2020)

Sorry for double post


(V6) (I wonder if I'll hit V10 before next year)

I've already accomplished so many goals this year, but my list is still decent sized. I think that I can defiantly accomplish all of these by the end of the year.

*Learn*

Learn full OLL and whatever's next

Learn to consistently plan Cross+1 in inspection on 3x3

Learn CLL for 2x2

Learn to consistently predict OLL case in inspection on 2x2

Learn 4LLL for Megaminx

Learn to solve Square-1 consistently

Learn to properly fingertrick SH and HS on Skewb

*Improve*

Sub-10 on 3x3 (~15 currently)

Sub-2.5 on 2x2 (~3.5 currently)

Get better at 3BLD and get much better success rate (not super consistent, ~4:30)

Sub-2:30 on Megaminx (Sub-3:00 currently)

Sub-1:00 on 4x4 (Sub-1:15 currently)

Sub-20 for OH (~22-25 currently)

Sub 5ish for Pyraminx (Sub-6 currently)

Get a success in 4BLD (Know how to do it, no successes yet)

Get decent at 5x5 (Sub-3:00 currently)

*Other*

Go to a couple more competitions (1 currently)


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 31, 2020)

I guess I'll put my goals for summer 2020 here:

3x3: finish becoming CN (red and orange cross done, avg 9.5 on green), afterward get a sub 8.5 global average.

6x6: sub 2:05 global avg

7x7: sub 3:10 global avg

sq1: finish learning advanced CS, sub 15 global avg

3BLD: sub 1:45 global avg and a higher success rate (currently averaging around 4:00-5:30)

*If I Have Time:*

megaminx: sub 1 global avg

4x4: sub 32 global avg

5x5: sub 1:05 global avg


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 31, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I already met a couple of these goals, so I will change them a little. The goals in green are the ones that I am changing.
> 
> *3x3:* Full CFOP and sub-20 global
> *2x2:* Sub-5 global, maybe learn CLL
> ...


Version 3
The goals in green are the ones that I am changing.

*3x3: *Full CFOP and sub-18 global
*2x2:* Sub-5 global, maybe learn CLL
*4x4:* Sub-1:20 global
*5x5*: Sub-2:40 global
*6x6:* Sub-7 global
*7x7:* Get a good cube (not Shengshou)
*Pyraminx:* Sub-9, maybe learn intuitive L4E
*Megaminx:* Sub-2:30 global
*Skewb:* Sub-13 global
*Square-1:* Sub-40 global
*OH:* Sub-30 global
*Other:*
Maybe learn 3BLD (already know 2BLD)
Go to 2+ more comps (who knew what 2020 would have in store for us lol)
Get a total of 55 puzzles (I'm at 48 right now)


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 31, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I guess I'll put my goals for summer 2020 here:
> 
> 3x3: finish becoming CN (red and orange cross done, avg 9.5 on green), afterward get a sub 8.5 global average.
> 
> ...


FYI there is a Summer 2020 goals thread.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 13, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Version 3
> The goals in green are the ones that I am changing.
> 
> *3x3: *Full CFOP and sub-18 global
> ...


Since I don't see myself improving much between now and the end of the year, I'm going to look at my previous goals now.

*3x3:* Nope, I do know full PLL, though, and I am sub-17.
*2x2:* I'm sub-4.5, but have not learned CLL.
*4x4:* Yes
*5x5:* Yes
*6x6:* Easily, I'm around 5:00 right now
*7x7:* Got the MGC and average around 8:00
*Pyraminx:* Yes and no
*Megaminx:* Yep
*Skewb:* Nobody cares
*Square-1:* Yep
*OH:* Nope. I think it's the only goal that I didn't achieve.
*Other:*
Learned 3BLD and got my 2nd ever success today!
Once again, who knew what 2020 would become?
I'm at a total of 51, so that might increase after Christmas, so I'll update this again then.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 13, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Since I don't see myself improving much between now and the end of the year, I'm going to look at my previous goals now.
> 
> *3x3:* Nope, I do know full PLL, though, and I am sub-17.
> *2x2:* I'm sub-4.5, but have not learned CLL.
> ...


Same, got my first success today during history class. I was so excited, but its history class.

Edit: I was done with my assignment, I wasn't doing it while the teacher was talking.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 7, 2020)

The year is almost over! Since the beginning of 2020, I've improved a ton at cubing, and also made *6 versions* of my goals.  Time to update, this time for the final time this year! I've been inactive for a few months, so I do expect many goals to be left unmet, but we'll see 



ProStar said:


> Sorry for double post
> 
> 
> (V6) (I wonder if I'll hit V10 before next year)
> ...



*Learn*

Learn full OLL and whatever's next - Nope, although I am about halfway done

Learn to consistently plan Cross+1 in inspection on 3x3 - Not really any progress at all, can only do it when there's a pre-made pair or easy XCross

Learn CLL for 2x2 - Nope

Learn to consistently predict OLL case in inspection on 2x2 - Not quite, but I've improved a bunch

Learn 4LLL for Megaminx - I had all of the algs memorized, but it's likely I've partially forgotten them because I haven't done Mega in a while.

Learn to solve Square-1 consistently - Dumb parity 

Learn to properly fingertrick SH and HS on Skewb - lolskewb

*Improve*

Sub-10 on 3x3 (~15 currently) - I actually got worse because of my break, I'm ~17-18 now

Sub-2.5 on 2x2 (~3.5 currently) - I'm at ~4-5

Get better at 3BLD and get much better success rate (not super consistent, ~4:30) - I have improved, although my times are the same

Sub-2:30 on Megaminx (Sub-3:00 currently) - Idk

Sub-1:00 on 4x4 (Sub-1:15 currently) - Same times

Sub-20 for OH (~22-25 currently) - Again, I got worse. Sub-30 right now

Sub 5ish for Pyraminx (Sub-6 currently) - Sub-6 still

Get a success in 4BLD (Know how to do it, no successes yet) - Same as before

Get decent at 5x5 (Sub-3:00 currently) - Around the same

*Other*

Go to a couple more competitions (1 currently) - 


I look forward to the next year of cubing, and beyond!


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Dec 8, 2020)

Zeke Mackay said:


> 3x3: 7.3 global
> Get better at big cubes and blind
> Help feet not be deleted.
> Organize another comp
> ...


1: no
2: no
3: no
4: no
5: no
6: no
7: no
This year sucked, especially for cubing


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 8, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> Now that we’re at the end of 2019 I want to update my goals:
> 
> Official: at this point I think I’ll likely only go to one comp in 2020, so what I think I can do there:
> 
> ...



As good a time as any to check these. 

Official: I may be nearly the only person who got to go to all the competitions I planned to this year. 

3x3: nah.
5x5: 1:49.54 single, 2:13.54 average, smashed my goal. 
6x6: 3:44.70 single, 4:01.08 average, smashed my goal. 
7x7: 5:49.91 single, 6:01.83 average, smashed my goal again. 
Megaminx: 2:22.62 single, 2:52.43 average. On a roll! 
3x3 with Feet: 1:10.46 single, 1:29.80 average. I actually improved both of these, my WCA official best Feet average is 1:29.88, not 1:27.88.
4x4 with Feet: did not compete. 
FMC: 53. Eh, at least I got a success. 
BLD: I have still never gotten an official blindfolded success. 

At home: missed everything, closest on 5x5, and I have gotten a couple of 4bld successes but very slow.


----------



## asacuber (Dec 10, 2020)

asacuber said:


> Last year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kind of quit in the middle of the year. achieved fmc only and kinda skewb (i peaked in julyish for skewb and in the summer for fmc)
winning [email protected] once and getting best single for 2x2 once as well was pretty cool. might get back into 2x2 though, who knows

goals for next year:
go to a comp if there is one
maybe start producing music
maybe grind fmc next summer
chess tournament seems hard but if there is one in the summer ill go maybe


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 1, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> 3x3: sub 10 global/official but idrc (if my OH is sub 12 I hope my 2H will follow suit)* - Mostly nothing happened here, although I reaffirmed eoline as my preferred and the superior start.*
> OH: sub 12 global/official, sub10 single, WR100, win a comp, SRs* - No comps. I did get a 14.2 ao100 though, which I'm pretty happy with, given my circumstances.*
> Mega: sub 45 global/official, sub 40 single, WR100, win a comp, SRs* - I quit mega in the summer to focus on ZBLL and OH. I think I'm still sub 1 though.*
> 
> ...



So basically the only thing I accomplished this year was ZBLL.
And I'll take it


----------



## ProStar (Jan 1, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> So basically the only thing I accomplished this year was ZBLL.
> And I'll take it



Did you finish it today or yesterday?


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 1, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Did you finish it today or yesterday?


I was drilling algs up until midnight yesterday. This morning before I reviewed anything, I tested the algs I had been learning and got (a very slow) 100% accuracy. So I finished learning on December 31st 2020.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 1, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> I was drilling algs up until midnight yesterday. This morning before I reviewed anything, I tested the algs I had been learning and got (a very slow) 100% accuracy. So I finished learning on December 31st 2020.




Hmmm..... it's close, but I'll give it to you. Congratulations, you're not a failure.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 1, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Edit: revising my goals...My 2020 goals including increasing my 3x3 knowledge and beginning to speed solve big cubes which I've always solved casually:
> 
> 3x3: sub 20 average. Focus on cross efficiency and smart solutions to F2L. Learn new finger tricks to break bad habits. Learn full OLL.
> 4x4: sub 2:00 average consistently (currently ~6mins w/ less than (10) timed solves under my belt)
> ...


I had a crazy year...health issues with my mother, studying for my engineering licensure exam, and I became a dad...I didn’t work on much more than 3x3 last year. I focused on non-wca puzzling more than a lot of speed solving.

I met my BLD goal but that’s it. Overall I’m quite happy with how 2020 went given the time I spent. Moving my 3x3 & 4x4 goals to 2021. Not sure I’ll be doing any mega or squan solving though.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 1, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Version 3
> The goals in green are the ones that I am changing.
> 
> *3x3: *Full CFOP and sub-18 global
> ...





BenChristman1 said:


> Since I don't see myself improving much between now and the end of the year, I'm going to look at my previous goals now.
> 
> *3x3:* Nope, I do know full PLL, though, and I am sub-17.
> *2x2:* I'm sub-4.5, but have not learned CLL.
> ...


*Pyraminx:* I am not globally sub-9 anymore, but that is because I learned L4E.
*Other: *I ended up with 56 puzzles after Christmas!


----------

